# Want to make sure i get full custody



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

Now my estranged husband is a us citizen and i from the uk, our children 5 and 2 live permanently with me in the uk, he has never lived with us.

He is seeing to the divorce as we were married in the state of California.

what i'm worried about is that he wants to get them us social security numbers so he can claim some sort of taxes for them because he has cancer is going to be going on disability permanently.

what i suppose i need to know is if they have us citizenship before the divorce will he have more right to custody, is there another way to prevent this, i need to protect my children.

he is mentally abusive and many other things so i can not trust his word.

thanks in advance


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

DON'T AGREEE TO IT.

He'll get custody of them and have them bought back to the US.


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

brokenbythis said:


> DON'T AGREEE TO IT.
> 
> He'll get custody of them and have them bought back to the US.


i agree! don't do it! the us tax breaks are typically for the parent that is the primary caretaker, or some divorced parents go back and forth so one claims them this year, the other claims them the next. why would he get a tax break for children who will never/rarely be in his care? you need to talk to a lawyer asap. his story doesn't add up!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

As a former Federal employee, I believe that there are other tax ID numbers that can be issued for such purposes other than for filing or for matters of dependency. Please go to either the *Social* *Security Administration*(The United States Social Security Administration) or the *Internal Revenue Service*(Internal Revenue Service) websites to procure that information.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

for tax purposes he wants to claim tax as *primary carer* this is what he states, he also said he would put on the divorce that i have full custody, not sure how that would work, when the children are never with him, wouldn't that be fraud.

he explains that his brother-in-laws mothers does this for her grand children, because his sister owes alot of back taxes, so they would never see that money.

And he says no one is claiming that money in taxes with the children so presently wasted, so he would then give it to the children, then they would also receive it after he has died till they are 18.

my main concern is not the money, my concern is if he gets them social security numbers that he will get them passports, he did try this before with our first child he was insistent getting a passport as well, i did take legal advice and the lawyer said no.

he has threaten to take me to court over custody before, accused me of saying things about him to our then 3 year old, apparently i said things to make him threaten me with this, i said nothing.

i am being made to feel guilty about his financial situation, and being told the children will lose out on the money as he is dying  

why can't he get a job and earn money like everyone else does.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Tell him to take his threats and rub them up his snout. Contact a divorce solicitor to get more information in order to protect the children from being taken away from the only home they know.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

the whole situation is weird, he is on chemo at present, but no cancer, he seems to want me to just except everything he says as fact. why hasn't he got a plan b, why because it is always his way or no way.

i will see a solicitor, when i said this to him, he said there is no point and stomped around.

i will do morituri.

thankyou all for the reply's and i wish this was more easy. 

i am reading a good book at the moment *Why Does He Do That?* Why Does He Do That?: Inside the Minds of Angry and Controlling Men: Amazon.co.uk: Lundy Bancroft: Books


----------

